# sr20det swap guesstions



## xxnissans14xx (Dec 20, 2002)

i have a automatic 1997 s14 and im doin the sr swap My guession is will my automatic drive shaft fit the new manual trans and what do i need to do about my wiring harness i know i need the new harness but what mod will i need to do to it


----------

